# Ocean City NJ - Where to fish?



## parkstreet1234

Hello:

I am familiar with Sandy hook, and fish often in that area but.....

I rented a place in Ocean City NJ (16th Street and central ave) for our family vacation, we rented in June to save $. Can you tell me some places where I could take the kids fishing there? Piers ect? 

How about surf fishing? Just cast anywhere off the beach? 

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## parkstreet1234

I actually see Ocean City Fishing Club is right there. Wondering if that is a private pier or not?


----------



## akscuba

I lived in OC and hit that area hard many a times. 


Couple of places to check out -

The bridge to longport/AC has a fishing pier on the longport side that is great for tog fishing. Catch some green crab or fiddlers and fish them straight down under the pier. Just remember its C&R on tog til july 16th. 


As far as other kinds of fish... stripers may still be around. Fish some small swimming plugs around any of the bridges or piers at night and you may hook up with some schoolies or keepers. You can also fish clam on the beach during the day. OC beaches tend to be relatively flat with alot of soft structure, scout the beach at low tide and find the holes and sloughs in the water. 


Fluke will also be in season and are plentiful.... Fish gulp on a jighead off the beach or around the dead end streets which are productive for bass as well. You may find taylor bluefish around the bridges at night too along with herring, they show up in Corsons Inlet state park too. Thats an OK area to fish but its where every yahoo goes to wet a line, try the bridge with Fin-s lures on jigheads at night. 




For bait and tackle hit Fin-atics on West Ave. Great staff with alot of knowledge and good bait. 



Good luck and stay in touch with me and I can put you in contact with my friend who lives down there in the summer and has fished OC for a long time and knows the waters very well.


----------



## RuddeDogg

Ditto for the above. Ed and the boys at Fin-atics will set ya up with what ever you need.


----------



## akscuba

I forgot to mention... you can have some serious good nights bopping around for Bass, weakies ( if you can find them) fluke and bluefish and herring. Just have to put your time in.


----------



## SgtJoe

Should be some Kingfish in the surf at that time. Use small hooks with floats and small pieces of bloodworm or Fishbites. I would go with the bloodworm.


----------



## parkstreet1234

I will go there very soon, can you give me some exact locations? GPS, Piers, Intersections? I like fishing for bluefish. I am not familiar with the surf fishing there, but might just try it for fun. I dont even know if the beach is open for night fishing there.


----------



## shadyfisher85

Let us know how you did and where you went. I am in the same situation as you parkstreet, but I am not going until August. I am very interested in how you did.


----------



## RuddeDogg

I always used to fish the 5th street jetty and did well there.


----------



## OChunter375

You can't go wrong with a hunk of bunker on a blue hook either. If you just want to catch skate. The kids love to real them in. Plus you never know what else will go for it. I was doing that in LBI ( About 30 min North of OC ) last summer with great success. Caught fluke and skate with bunker. Also the pink Gulp was great for fluke.


----------



## ispthn77

*Ocean City, NJ Fishing*

Noticed your response to another post, Akscuba, and appreciate your input. Am taking my Family there this weekend for Labor Day, and plan on doing some fishing in the early morning hrs & evening. Am from Colorado as a Native, and am now currently living in PA. Only surf fished one time with my older Son, and caught a few Croaker, a sand Shark & Stingray using squid. Would appreciate any pointers, and places to check out while there.
Thanks


----------



## fishdaddy1

Your from Montrose eh? I don't meet too many people from your neck of the woods! I go camping and atv riding up there on my father in law's property just out side of montrose - in fact I just went to the Harford fair last weekend with the kids!
Anyway, 5th street jetty is always a good bet - see my last post - I hooked up with a 27" striper there last month while foolin around with some lures. I sure wasn't expecting to get a striper! Also lots of spot in the water - good for kids! 9th street peir is also good, especially with kids. There are snapper blues, croaker, spot and sand sharks there - maybe some schoolie stripers or weakfish at night...maybe. The peir gets crowded, and Im sure will be really crowded this weekend! Corson's inlet is also an option, although I have not done very well there in the past but I have heard others doing well there.


----------



## phillyguy

The inlet at the north end by the bridge to AC is usually a decent spot. Witnessed a 25' flounder beached 2 weeks ago. fresh bloods or a bucktail w squid were doing well. Just avoid the outgoing tide as it can get real weedy,


----------



## ispthn77

I'll check those spots out. Where is a good place to get lined out with the right tackle I will need. Only fished in the Ocean once at Ocean City, Maryland years back. Think we used treble hooks with squid. Thanks for your response.


----------



## ispthn77

What is fresh bloods or bucktail w squid?


----------



## RuddeDogg

Blood worms and a buck tail with a strip of squid.


----------



## phillyguy

ispthn77 said:


> I'll check those spots out. Where is a good place to get lined out with the right tackle I will need. Only fished in the Ocean once at Ocean City, Maryland years back. Think we used treble hooks with squid. Thanks for your response.


Finatics Bait and Tackle 12th and West ave. will get you what you need. A simple 2-hook kingfish/spot rig and fresh bloodworms will catch most anything this time of year. Good luck


----------



## Extra_Medium

*More info please.*

What about Egg Harbor?
Is the fishing better on the Atlantic side or harbor side?


----------

